# Getting wifi repeater/router to work



## anarchy0x (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm trying to get wifi in a room of mine where my router's wifi doesn't reach..
My router is dg-bg4300nu
I'm using a wireless USB adapter TL-WN722N, my motherboard Maximus V Gene  doesn't support wifi by itself
I'm trying to use dwr 113 d link, which is a router, as a repeater, a family member of mine wanted to buy a repeater, he or the shop keeper thought this was the best option

I tried some youtube vids but I'm still clueless, can someone please guide me here? Thanks


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 17, 2020)

@whitestar_999


----------



## anarchy0x (Feb 17, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> @whitestar_999


Thanks, left a message on his wall..
In the meantime, other replies are also welcome


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2020)

Mention the complete setup with details(like router ip,repeater config etc). This digisol is adsl modem+router which is always more trickier to work compared to router.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 17, 2020)

First, you must understand that when you use a repeater, the speed becomes half. Try to use a LAN cable if possible.

A Dlink router / repeater should work fine. There is one model from Xiaomi which is very user-friendly. Check at mi.com and look for reviews. I heard it is not bad.

Even an iBall router / repeater should work fine.



anarchy0x said:


> trying to use dwr 113 d link,



Do you have a Flipkart or Amazon link for the same ?


----------



## anarchy0x (Feb 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> Mention the complete setup with details(like router ip,repeater config etc). This digisol is adsl modem+router which is always more trickier to work compared to router.


Thanks for replying, the device I'm trying to use as a repeater is dwr 113 d link, is that possible?... , a family member of mine wanted to buy a repeater, he or the shop keeper thought this was the best option

Default gateway under Ethernet Local Area Connection is 192.168.1.1

Not sure how to get the repeater config..I logged into *192.168.1.1/ the admin panel of my  dg-bg4300nu, should i get it from there?
VAP0 - VAP3 all are Disabled in WLAN


ALso, Am I supposed to see the dwr 113 d link router in my Wireless Connection Network if it's on?


----------



## anarchy0x (Feb 17, 2020)

meetdilip said:


> First, you must understand that when you use a repeater, the speed becomes half. Try to use a LAN cable if possible.
> 
> A Dlink router / repeater should work fine. There is one model from Xiaomi which is very user-friendly. Check at mi.com and look for reviews. I heard it is not bad.
> 
> ...



Thanks for replying.. this should be it, from model no & how it looks..  D-Link DWR-113 3G Wi-Fi Router - D-Link : Flipkart.com &
*www.amazon.in/D-Link-DWR-113-Wi-Fi-Router-Black/dp/B0085IAU86


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 17, 2020)

These days repeaters are one click ready. You do not need to do all the configuration. Select the SSID and put in the password. That is all. Make sure that you buy one of those.

PS : I will check your link and see the options.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2020)

d-link dwr-113 does not have a AP/repeater mode so need to do it the old fashioned extender way & even then no guarantees. You will also need to connect the dlink router to digisol adsl modem router via lan wire. You mentioned that you followed some youtube vids so what exactly you couldn't follow.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 17, 2020)

anarchy0x said:


> D-Link DWR-113 3G Wi-Fi Router - D-Link : Flipkart.com &
> *www.amazon.in/D-Link-DWR-113-Wi-Fi-Router-Black/dp/B0085IAU86



In my opinion, these are too costly for a repeater. You will get one with one-click setup between ₹ 800 and ₹ 1,500. *Mi router 4C* comes with repeater mode and costs ₹ 999. It has Android and iOS app support. 

If you can spend more money, try getting a 5 GHz router. This one is 2.4 GHz.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 17, 2020)

My friend used a repeater with his SHITtel broadband few years back. It was just waste of time and money.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 17, 2020)

@anarchy0x see this, lots of options 

5 Ghz Repeater - Buy Products Online at Best Price in India - All Categories | Flipkart.com


----------



## anarchy0x (Feb 17, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> d-link dwr-113 does not have a AP/repeater mode so need to do it the old fashioned extender way & even then no guarantees. You will also need to connect the dlink router to digisol adsl modem router via lan wire. .



So, it's not possible to connect it without a LAN wire, wirelessly? Can you please describe how to do it for both with wire & without wire or suggest a link? Thanks

[ You mentioned that you followed some youtube vids so what exactly you couldn't follow.[/QUOTE]

That was some days back & now I forgot, I'm guessing  wasn't even the right video in the first place considering d-link dwr-113  does not have a AP/repeater mode


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 17, 2020)

For wired solution,something like this(some modifications may be needed but overall basics are same):
How to use a spare router to make your home Wi-Fi better

For wireless solution,without sounding harsh but just give up.  I once tried it with 2 tplink wifi routers & barely manged to make it work with an unstable wifi connection & using same model wifi routers has the largest chances of working correctly in this setup compared to setup like yours which has very little chances of success.

That is also why it is recommended to get routers which support access point/AP mode or repeater mode. The other quick fix way is to get a repeater/extender as suggested.


----------



## anarchy0x (Feb 18, 2020)

whitestar_999 said:


> For wired solution,something like this(some modifications may be needed but overall basics are same):
> How to use a spare router to make your home Wi-Fi better
> 
> For wireless solution,without sounding harsh but just give up.  I once tried it with 2 tplink wifi routers & barely manged to make it work with an unstable wifi connection & using same model wifi routers has the largest chances of working correctly in this setup compared to setup like yours which has very little chances of success.
> ...



Thanks a lot for your guidance!
Some Qs ..coz i would prefer not to spend again on repeater, but I am totally ok with it if required..As dilip said " you must understand that when you use a repeater, the speed becomes half. " Some scenarios:

1.  Using my router dg-bg4300nu with  dwr 113 d link as a repeater *with wire*: how much loss (in % etc) happens?
2. Using my router dg-bg4300nu with a new repeater/extender: how much loss (in % etc) happens?
3. Buying a new router & using  my dg-bg4300nu as an extender with wire: how much loss (in % etc) happens?
3. Buying a new router & using  my dg-bg4300nu as an extender wireless: how much loss (in % etc) happens?
4. Any other option/combination?

What about switching it, that is using my dwr 113 d link as the main router & dg-bg4300nu as a repeater etc?

I know, too many questions but which would be the best option? (Also ,I really like to learn about several things & one of them is networking)

A bit confused about this-
 "That is also why it is recommended to get routers which support access point/AP mode or repeater mode.
The other quick fix way is to get a repeater/extender as suggested." >> So, which is better? Replacing my router or extender?

Again, sorry for the many questions & thanks in advance!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 18, 2020)

1. With wire you will be using it as extender so no loss. Only repeater mode results in bandwidth(speed of network not speed of internet connection) cut in half.
2. If you use an extender there will be no speed loss but with repeater you will have 50% speed loss.
3. I doubt your digisol router will work without issues when using as extender(wire,wireless almost certainly not possible) because it is not just a router but rather an adsl modem+router.
4. With these 2 your only option is to try your luck at using dlink as wired extender.

An extender is easier to configure & use especially if the main router has wps button(which your digisol router has). You can anyway try using dlink as wired extender as it will increase your knowledge for future reference.


----------

